# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  оплата прошла а статус не изменился

## Artem Filatov

Здравствуйте, оплатил 17 июля 2016г через яндекс деньги банковской картой доступ к помогиту+ расшифровка файлов. вот уже сутки никакой реакции. Просьба либо выдать доступ или вернуть денежные средства в размере 499р.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте! Прежде чем платить, уточняли ли возможность расшифровки файлов у наших специалистов, как написано в инструкции?

----------


## Serg_klg

Интересует тот же вопрос, и где можно уточнить возможность расшифровки?

----------


## mike 1

В разделе Помогите.

----------


## olejah

*Artem Filatov*, *Serg_klg*, опционально - напишите мне в личку данные, с которыми производили оплату. Будем разбираться и возвращать.

----------

